# Anyone else play guitar or anything else?



## foxfish (31 Jan 2014)

Anyone else play guitar or anything else? Just wondering...
I can just about play a 6 string but play tenor & just started 4 string banjo.
I do Z cars on the harmonica  & play the didgeridoo.
My misses is absolutely convinced that I cant sing but it don't stop me trying LOL


----------



## Bertie (31 Jan 2014)

I play the electric organ (taught myself) but have not touched it for a couple of years!


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Jan 2014)

foxfish said:


> Anyone else play guitar or anything else? Just wondering...
> I can just about play a 6 string but play tenor & just started 4 string banjo.
> I do Z cars on the harmonica  & play the didgeridoo.
> My misses is absolutely convinced that I cant sing but it don't stop me trying LOL


It sounds like you need to get yourself to the auditions at 'Britain's got Talent' 
I'd love to be able to play the drums! But I think if I bought a set my neighbours would saw my arms off!


----------



## foxfish (31 Jan 2014)

I can see that from your avatar Bert, I feel you would enjoy the ukulele banjo?


----------



## Henry (31 Jan 2014)

I'm a keen lover of the guitar; in fact, I'm studying music on it at uni at the moment. I also play the uke when I get time. Currently considering selling my car to buy a Mesa Boogie MkII. IF i do, I'll be getting my head checked shortly afterward.


----------



## foxfish (31 Jan 2014)

Are you planning on connecting you ukulele to the amp?
I keep meaning to learn to read music but I have always got by reading tabs!


----------



## Henry (31 Jan 2014)

Definitely. I could be the next big thing!
If you get round to learning to read, give this book a look-in. It's guitar specific, but has helped me a great deal.


----------



## RossMartin (31 Jan 2014)

I can drum! Played for brass, Dixie, steel pan bands and Orchestras. Also played for more modern bands! My teacher was the BBC Orchestra drummer so I was classically trained! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Feb 2014)

I'm a wizz on the Kazoo...or cigarette paper and comb... Maybe we could set up a skiffle band....?


----------



## kirk (1 Feb 2014)

I've had a go at most instruments and the best I got was tick Tack toe on the school recorder, or oh susanna on a numbered mini keyboard. 123 55 6531 122312 etc,  that was 31 years ago. Oh and 12345 6 1 start of east enders.


----------



## foxfish (1 Feb 2014)

Time for another go then Kirk.... I really don't play anything very well but  by following tablature I can lean tunes ok. I am finding that picking the banjo is very hard compared to strummig the guitar!
 My misses is really  not impressed with the Kerry Polka being repeated 30 times an hour I can tell you


----------



## kirk (1 Feb 2014)

I have had a few guitars,never a good one,the last time I has a go ( hurt everyones ears) it was acoustic.I have an injury to my left hand where I drank to much and lost a fight with a window sethering an arterie tendon and nerves.some years ago I have trouble stretching fingers over the frets. I'd have to learn to play the other way like hendrix. My Dad always wanted to learn the banjo,I love the sound of the banjo also like the sound of the instrument the two guys play in the demon fight scene in kungfu hustle . Not sure what it's called?.


----------



## plantbrain (2 Feb 2014)

Bass, own only 5 right now


----------



## Curvball (2 Feb 2014)

Guitar for me - left handed. Have always owned an electric and an acoustic but recently sold my electric and just have my acoustic. Simple 3 chord stuff for me - fits in with what I like to play, punk rock


----------



## Sacha (2 Feb 2014)

My Rickenbacker 620 is my pride and joy. But I need to buy an amp that does it justice, since I managed to blow out my old one.

My favourite acoustic is my Yamaha FG-750S. With a set of d'adarrio strings it's beautifully rich and warm, not too bright- just really sweet sounding. Perfect for the acoustic finger- picky stuff which is what I mainly play.

When I need to be amplified, I have two electro- acoustics. A Takamine EG-260C, which is a gorgeous guitar but so bright. Got a set of Elixir strings on this, which add even more to the brightness, so this is really more for pieces with more strumming than picking.

My other electro- acoustic is a Fender CD-140SCE. This is a fantastic guitar. The sound is warm and quite bright- just as warm as the Yamaha but brighter, but not as bright as the Takamine. Probably half- way between. So this is really an all- purpose electro- acoustic for anything with picking, strumming, or anything in between.

Aside from the Rickenbacker, I have a few more electrics. I have a Fernandes which used to have infinite sustain but I somehow managed to break it and haven't bothered to fix it. But that guitar is great for playing the Satriani/ Beck- esque style solos.

An Epiphone, just because.

And a couple of old guitars which I learned on...


----------



## foxfish (2 Feb 2014)

plantbrain said:


> Bass, own only 5 right now


Any pics Tom what models are they?


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Feb 2014)

Triangle for me.


----------



## foxfish (2 Feb 2014)

Its all about timing with the triangle


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

I forgot I have been playing instruments on and Off for years. I have drum kit and two guitars.................for the ps3


----------



## plantbrain (2 Feb 2014)

foxfish said:


> Any pics Tom what models are they?


 

Kubicki ex factor, all black, met and knew the owner, Phil K, he died recently.
Zon Vinny custom made redwood burl
2 Modulus graphite Funk unlimiteds, one cheesy silver and black, the other bright orange with fluorescent orange strings.
Warwick Thumb fretless

Likely will sell a Modulus.

I've had almebics, nice custom single cuts, Steinbegers, various Warwicks, Pedulla's, fretted and fretless etc. 
No Carl Thompson's, Foderas, Ritters, Dingwall, Ken Smiths. Like em, but they are really $$$$$.

A ritter and maybe another Single cut custom I'd like, but I hardly play with anyone else, so it's just for my own love of playing.
I use to have some pics, I think I still do, but they were just the older ones I sold.

The Zon Hyper bass was a dandy thing.
Google  that and see Michael Manring play it. "Helios" etc. I have seen him and met him a few times, nice guy.  
  No, I'm not even as good as one of his fingers.


----------



## uru (3 Feb 2014)

I play fiddle 
it's too many strings on guitar for me


----------



## hinch (9 Feb 2014)

i play guitar have done since i was about 10 so 20+ years of it now. Though i'm no where near as good as I used to be just don't seem to have the time to practice these days that I once had loosing alot of muscle memory in the old fingers.


----------



## justissaayman (10 Feb 2014)

I used to play drums, then learnt bass and a few years ago got into guitar, but in the last 3 years havnt touched it so keen to get back into it. Cant remember 3 chords though.

Going to be using the Justin Guitar method again.


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (10 Feb 2014)

I used to play guitar really badly in one band, and bass not so badly in another band. Absolutely hated being on stage.

I used to collect odd instruments too, and used to enjoy getting a tune out of anything, accordions, melodica's, uke's, recorders etc etc.

Most I play now is the kids toys, favourite at the moment is something called a saxoflute, a segmented plastic toy with a few holes in that you can change where the holes are and the shape. Managed to play along with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang on it the other day.

My dad used to be in jazz bands when younger playing all sorts, especially Alto Sax, when he retired he decided to learn the piano. Now he's in his mid 70s he goes to Goldsmiths college in New Cross, their oldest student, studying blues piano.

I saw him at the bus stop after college the other day waiting to get the bus home. I stopped to offer him a lift but he was embarrassed as he was with all his mates.


----------



## justissaayman (10 Feb 2014)

@monk, thats an epic story about your dad! Big respect.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2014)

Monk d'Wally de Honk said:


> I saw him at the bus stop after college the other day waiting to get the bus home. I stopped to offer him a lift but he was embarrassed as he was with all his mates.


----------



## foxfish (10 Mar 2014)

Almost finished my first guitar build, my first attempt at guitar building!
An Irish tenor ....
32" overall with a 19" scale, semi fretted fingerboard, 32mm wide at the nut (very slim) laminated neck , mahogany & maple, red ceda sound board. Tuned in GDAE with nylon strings, floating bridge ... Sounds ok but starting on mark two very soon


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

Damn nice !


----------



## sparkyweasel (11 Mar 2014)

Very nice, Foxfish.


----------



## Mats A (17 Mar 2014)

I have played piano, drums, guitar and uke on and off since i was 6. But after my band disolved, becouse everybody got kids and stuff, I've just played a bit on guitar and uke when I got the time. 

Got an Ibanez UEW30 uke, Ibanez RG-series electric guitar, Crafter EA65C halv-cut electric/acoustic guitar, BC Rich V-guitar (can't remember the model) and a homemade uke my dad made in the 90's. My next guitar, when I got the cash, will probably be a Fender Stratocaster with Slash's special pickups


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (17 Mar 2014)

[quote="BC Rich V-guitar (can't remember the model) [/quote]

I have one of them too, a ***ahem*** 'Bitch'.

Bought it when I was 17, looked like a right Wally with it.


----------



## Mats A (17 Mar 2014)

Hehe ye, it has ended up on the loft at our cabin


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2014)

Almost finished rebuilding a 1962 tenor guitar....


----------



## kirk (31 May 2014)

Now that's patience.   Beautiful.^^


----------



## foxfish (5 Jun 2014)

Just the fretboard markers to re fit now & she is finished...


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2014)

I think you are the most interesting and individual person on this forum!  Absolutely stunning. Is there anything you aren't good at?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (8 Jun 2014)

Ha Ha thanks Lindy, but actually I am better at building them than playing them for a start & my spelling can be atrocious.
However my mate can pay it pretty well.... we are banjo & 6 string players really but Clem can play most things within a few minutes...


----------



## tim (8 Jun 2014)

foxfish said:


> Ha Ha thanks Lindy, but actually I am better at building them than playing them for a start & my spelling can be atrocious.
> However my mate can pay it pretty well.... we are banjo & 6 string players really but Clem can play most things within a few minutes...



Love it


----------



## Henry (14 Jun 2014)

You're making these archtops?! Last visit I had to Mr luthier/tech he was showing me the mandolins he had made. I was in awe at the way he was able to bend wood for the sides of the guitars body, but building an archtop is a huge leap beyond that! You're one talented craftsmen, sir.


----------

